# Erratic Behavior



## Sandwich's Mommy (Feb 15, 2015)

The stats: Female, 20 Mos old, lived with me for 15 Mos
So tonight I went to check on Sandwich because being paranoid as I am early in the day like 10 am there was a huge 2" spider in our downstairs bathroom that escaped me and I couldn't kill it. So because I found a small spider on her cage Sunday I'm afraid this one would make it to her upstairs too. ( also not sure where they're coming from since I vacuumed and have not seen any bugs for them to eat and we do not keep feeders) anyway this prompted me to check her cage every 2 hours since it's a partial open top to fit her wheel. When I go to check at 10 pm, no spider, but she's acting crazy, never like she has before. Tossing her igloo in her water running ect. I take her out and she is super squirmy and when my fiance tried to pet her she backed off like we hadn't been her owners for 15 Mos and hissed at him. Then when I tried to check her mouth for injury or possible trace of eating the spider she tried to bite me several times, she has never bitten me and always let's me lift her lip sides no problem. The bite attempts were not timid, it was full mouth open scary, then I wrap her in a towel to get her back to the cage and she bites me through the towel. I'm wondering what could be wrong with her, she was out of her cage earlier with me with no problems and very sweet as usual.


----------



## FinnickHog (Dec 1, 2014)

I thought someone would have responded by now but they seem to have missed you, so I'll take a stab at it (ha ha.. like with quills... ha. I'm awful.)

Do you know the species of spider? Where are you located? It's very possible Sandwich smelled it but didn't actually encounter it and that threw her into a huff fit. I act the same way when I see a spider, biting, hissing, and all. It's also possible that you being stressed out weirded her out as well, though I don't know how likely that is with hedgies. It could also have been the result of a change in soap, shampoo, laundry detergent, anything with a new smell. Or it could be from a change in her schedule. Were you checking her at odd times? That might have thrown her off too.

Is she acting better now? Eating, drinking, mellowed back out, normal poops? If she's okay now it was probably nothing, just Sandwich doing weird hedgehog things to try to scare you. I'm pretty sure they think it's funny.

Let us know how she's doing now!


----------



## Sandwich's Mommy (Feb 15, 2015)

Thank you for responding! I have been keeping an eye on her and the behavior continued until yesterday. I didn't continue over checking on her, instead keeping it to feeding at about 6 and check on at 11 , she was still tossing her igloo and sleeping close to the side of her cage smashed between the wall and the tossed igloo. Buried her food and filled her water with bedding. I wasn't able to identify the spider, but I haven't seen it since. I did check the whole cage and bedding incase something was in there, nothing. I aslo thought maybe she was stir crazy because of exercise, checked the wheel and it worked and I have found poop and pee on it, as well as on her head, so definitely spinning and spinning with her in it. Today when I checked she had not eaten very much from last night, but no flipped igloo or other craziness. I took her out, no biting. But now I'm worried about appetite. I tend to be a hypochondriac and I may just be projecting onto her, but I'd rather be safe than sorry.


----------

